# US Auto Insurance



## Kauai Kid (Jan 7, 2013)

Is my US Auto Insurance valid in Canada?

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 7, 2013)

Call your insurance agent to check.  Mine covers both US and Canada but with so many different companies, you should check.

Sue


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just visiting or moving in? If you are visiting, staying under 30 days, should not be a problem. Your insurance company is the authority though. My Canadian insurance is valid in the US for periods under 30 days. I need a rider if staying longer.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 8, 2013)

After I posted I realized I should have called insurance company first.  My appologies.

Guess the first thing I should have done was to get a timeshare reservation around Banff,


Sterling


----------



## JMSH (Apr 12, 2013)

Hornet441 said:


> Just visiting or moving in? If you are visiting, staying under 30 days, should not be a problem. Your insurance company is the authority though. My Canadian insurance is valid in the US for periods under 30 days. I need a rider if staying longer.



I am an insurance broker in Ontario. Your Canadian, in actual fact your Ontario insurance (as auto insurance is different province to province) has no stipulation as to how many days coverage is applicable in the USA. Your individual insurance company might have an under lying rule that advises we will not insure any vehicle that is domiciled out of Province for more than 6 consecutive months but that is it. The insurance policy that you have in Ontario is a statutory policy, in other words everyone has the same one, and it makes no stipulations as to how many days. There is also no "rider" that you put on a policy to provide coverage in the USA. The policy covers Canada and the USA.


----------

